# Transport service prices



## alex pipkin (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone.
I'm in the process of setting up a pet transport/taxi business. I'm struggling with prices and what to charge people for my services. I've seen some people charge an hourly rate then a charge per mile and some that charge and initial pick up fee then a charge per mile.
I'm curious to know what other business owners charge and/or what customers have paid for similar services. Any input will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------

